# Craftsman 25cc Blower



## Whiz (Jul 12, 2006)

Got one of those blowers I keep seeing bad reviews on. Anyway, it ran great last year. Tried to start it this year with fresh gas, clean filter, new plug...I get nothing. Acts like no fire is going to it. Any ideas?


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Whiz, Since you already used a new plug,have you tried taking the plug out of engine and ground the plug to see if it as spark? If still no spark, maybe the kill wire is shorted out disconnected it from the coil then check. If still no spark it"s probablly the coil. Good luck


----------



## jime (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my Craftsman 25cc blower/vac...
I cleaned out the carb, checked the plug, changed the fuel... it is getting spark... but it will not start... I even used starting fluid!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull off the muffler and see if the piston/cylinder is scored. Also check to see if the ring is stuck.


----------



## oerkill1 (Jul 29, 2006)

HI i have the same thing but i have a echo PB-650 and every pull it spits gas out from the muffler what does this mean


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Everyone calm down, what we have here is a failure to communicate.......... all of these products are just as good as advertised under the right circumstance.
First, lets check for spark:
Remove the spark plug (makes cranking easier)
Insert a conductive objective, much like a screwdriver, in the sparkplug wire cap.
Now:
Have someone hold the metal part of the object inserted into the plug wire cap while you crank the engine.
If they show "NO" emotion during this process.
You have no spark.
Trash the whole thing.
Have a nice day, Geo


----------



## oerkill1 (Jul 29, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Everyone calm down, what we have here is a failure to communicate.......... all of these products are just as good as advertised under the right circumstance.
> First, lets check for spark:
> Remove the spark plug (makes cranking easier)
> Insert a conductive objective, much like a screwdriver, in the sparkplug wire cap.
> ...



are you kidding stop being a asshole if you have no spark get a new coil and dont have someone hold the metal part just put it up against the engine a see if you have spark no need to Trash the whole thing if all you need is a new coil


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

oerkil1;
I'm not being an A**hole, the easiest way to check for spark is to hold the plugwire and crank the engine, it's just easier when someone else is holding the plugwire. Also, the coil is $25.06 from Sears, its a $89.00 blower that is 2 years old, which is considered old for a Sears/Poulan non sleaved cylinder 2-cycle product. Oh, and have a nice day. Geo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

geogrubb said:


> oerkil1;
> I'm not being an A**hole, the easiest way to check for spark is to hold the plugwire and crank the engine, it's just easier when someone else is holding the plugwire. Also, the coil is $25.06 from Sears, its a $89.00 blower that is 2 years old, which is considered old for a Sears/Poulan non sleaved cylinder 2-cycle product. Oh, and have a nice day. Geo


 I'm with geo.... kinda wierd and awkward you being outside, pullin on the pull cord, while holding it down and holding the spark plug wire still, looking for a spark.... And 25 bucks into a $89 blower to me, really ain't worth it. Maybe if I found a used coil for it I'd fix it... Might ask if they have some in the bin out back heading for the scrap....


----------

